# Antiques



## debodun (Dec 14, 2017)

What's the first thing you think of when you hear the word "antiques"?


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 14, 2017)

Furniture!  :shrug:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2017)

junk


----------



## jujube (Dec 14, 2017)

And yet another thing I have that nobody wants....


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 14, 2017)

*​Us.*


----------



## terry123 (Dec 14, 2017)

Old junk that nobody wants!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 14, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Old junk that nobody wants!



:laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2017)

Old.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 14, 2017)

After furniture, since I don't have any _truly_ antique furniture, I think of these.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 14, 2017)

My parents always had bubble lights on our Christmas tree when I was growing up, and we had some very old ornaments, some that had come over from Germany with my grandmother, and even a little colored parrot that my dad had made in grade school.  
The buffet in the background is one that was in our dining room, and the little yellow teapot was my mom’s Hall Aladdin Lamp teapot, and was what she and I always drank our tea out of. 
Most of the other furniture we had was very old, too, and so without even thinking about it, I grew up loving that old furniture.

This picture was almost 30 years ago, and taken when my son and his family were visiting me at Christmas. 
Even though it is only a memory now, this is what the word “antiques” makes me think of.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 19, 2017)

Antiques: stuff that's pretty to look at but too fragile to be useful.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2017)

The nicest glass ornaments came from Germany.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 19, 2017)

I think of very old fine furniture where the wood has been carefully hand crafted. Anything that is just old such as household items or knickknacks, I call collectibles.


----------



## KingsX (Dec 20, 2017)

.

That's interesting... the first thing that comes to my mind is not furniture... it's old glassware or lamps.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 26, 2017)

debodun said:


> What's the first thing you think of when you hear the word "antiques"?



I think of that old guy that I see in the mirror.


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2017)

I have a few "vintage" kerosene lamps, too.


----------



## jujube (Dec 27, 2017)

debodun said:


> I have a few "vintage" kerosene lamps, too.
> 
> View attachment 46606View attachment 46607



An "antique" item that was one of the most useful thing in the house when the modern items were no longer working during the hurricane this year was an old oil lamp we had.  That thing really put out the light.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 30, 2018)

We had a couple of kerosene lamps, that we called "hurricane lamps".  We bought them new when we had a waterfront house.  They disappeared somewhere along the way.  We have owned 9 homes over the years.


----------

